
Ask HN: Failed on-site interview with Amazon and FB. What's next? - dev_on_earth
Hey guys,<p>After spending a few months practicing while still having a day job. I finally made it to on-site interview with both Amazon and FB in Canada office, but got rejected afterwards.<p>Feel disappointed in myself, should I practice for another 6 months and reapply? I only submit to Amz, and FB because they&#x27;re big enough to support relocation to Canada.<p>About myself: 10 years experience Mobile developer (Android, iOS)
======
digitaltrees
Start a company. It’s more fun anyway. Don’t be disappointed in yourself.
You’ll have plenty of obstacles in life. If you view them and a puzzle, an
challenge, an opportunity to learn you will feel excited when you get the
clarity of “failure” it releases you to start the next challenge.

------
sarcasmatwork
>After spending a few months practicing while still having a day job.

practicing? What are you practicing? This entire comment makes no sense imho.

>but got rejected afterwards.

Do you know why? Exit interview? You can take the feedback and learn from it
so the next interview is better and or you get the job.

~~~
dev_on_earth
practicing programming challenge on Leetcode + revising Data Structure &
Algorithm.

